# Microsoft Antispyware



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Microsoft is offering free antispyware on its microsoft.com website. I tried it and it really did remove a lot of spyware issues I had been suffering from, but it didn't get them all. Still I would recommend it to anyone using IE. I use Mozilla Firefox mostly now but I know a lot of people still use IE. 
FWIW...Microsoft is also unveiling an anti-virus program Tuesday that will be free (initially). Supposedly they will offer their own commercial (not free) antivirus software in the near future.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm, I'll go check it out. I use Adware and Spybot and they do a good job.


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

Lately i been having problems with that spy/trojan stuff; happened that my web browser from time to time it wouldnt open any webpage but i could acess other internet stuff normally.
After trying about 30 programs (literally) found this one from Microsoft and my browser is back to life.

Best Regards


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a bit of experience with Spyware and the like. I clean PC's for the non-geeks out there for fun and profit. Fearing MS may detroy my business I took a PC, loaded it with all kinds of spyware, malware, trojans, virus' and other nasties and let the new MS program have at it. I don't have a lot to fear at this point. The program did a decent job in clenaing up say 80% of the junk, there was still enough left to mess one's computing experience up. This new tool is not a be all end all, it is merely another arrow in the quiver of defense. Used in conjunction with other tools it will help bring back the as new feeling to a pc.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

This is yet another example of Microsoft's clever (but somewhat spooky) buisiness strategy: identify a market trend (anti-spyware in this case), purchase an up-and-comer in the market rather than develop a product yourself in-house (Giant Software which developed the new MS product), incorporate the new software into your own product and offer it _for free_ to crush the competition. I'm with gnatster on this one. IMHO Spybot S&D still reigns supreme, with a litte judicious application of HijackThis if things remain hosed-up.

It will be interesting to see this MS strategy play out as they begin their inevitable clash with Google in the Search Engine Wars. I sure hope Google has their house in order because I think they're far and away the best search on the market and would hate to see them get sunk by a determined MS campaign against them.


----------

